# What's the bet that ENW will get hammered?



## Kzach (May 22, 2012)

In the next few days because of the 5e playtest.

Hell, it already seems slow.


----------



## The Red King (May 22, 2012)

I believe the odds are 3 to 5 that the lag will get so bad that you will not come back often over the next week.

But I'm not a betting man.


----------



## Morrus (May 22, 2012)

Fairly high. We'll probably have to turn some features off.


----------



## Kzach (May 22, 2012)

The Red King said:


> I believe the odds are 3 to 5 that the lag will get so bad that you will not come back often over the next week.
> 
> But I'm not a betting man.




Never underestimate the power of my boredom.


----------



## john112364 (May 23, 2012)

That's a sucker bet.


----------



## IronWolf (May 23, 2012)

Kzach said:


> In the next few days because of the 5e playtest.
> 
> Hell, it already seems slow.




Yeah - it has been slow for the past several weeks. Even this morning has been painfully slow trying to reply to threads and navigate. I don't see it standing a chance tomorrow, hopefully I will be proved wrong.

It seems a lot of the recent slowness started with some of the recent new features were turned on. I liked the speed back when the blog and some of the other features were turned off. It was super fast back then.


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2012)

I don't really notice any speed issues. What browser are you using Ironwolf? 

Chrome's been way faster than IE for me.


----------



## IronWolf (May 23, 2012)

renau1g said:


> I don't really notice any speed issues. What browser are you using Ironwolf?
> 
> Chrome's been way faster than IE for me.




I tend to use Chrome.  This morning I received multiple timeouts, a minute delay trying to edit a post and a reply that took equally as long.

It seems to go in cycles. Right at this moment things are moving along well. Earlier this morning it was much more sluggish.


----------



## El Mahdi (May 23, 2012)

Morrus said:


> Fairly high. We'll probably have to turn some features off.




How about temporarily turning off everybody's account that's on an ignore list...


_*crickets*_


Hey is this thing on...


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty bad today.


----------



## nerfherder (May 24, 2012)

Yup.  CM seems to be a bit slow, too.


----------



## Bagpuss (May 27, 2012)

Bit slow? It's been down for me the last two days.


----------



## Morrus (May 27, 2012)

Bagpuss said:


> Bit slow? It's been down for me the last two days.




Everyone else is posting just fine. I'm afraid that's just you.


----------



## Bagpuss (May 27, 2012)

Yes I noticed that when it came back this morning. Lots of catching up to do.


----------



## Darkness (May 27, 2012)

Right, not even Diablo III can save us now.

Maybe.


----------



## AeroDm (May 28, 2012)

Actually ENW is doing great compared to a lot of boards. It's been really smooth for me the last few weeks with only a few seconds of lag most times.


----------

